# Stage 1, 2, 3. Un chiarimento.

## Zievatron

Installare Gentoo a partire da Stage1, o da Stage2, invece che da stage3, cosa comporta?

C'è qualche vantaggio che può far preferire di partire da 1, o da 2? Oppure è solo uno sfizio fine a se stesso?

----------

## codadilupo

La seconda che hai detto!

Coda

----------

## Kernel78

Se non ricordo male gli stage 1 e 2 sono deprecati a causa di alcuni problemi che potevano insorgere.

Quindi partire oggi da stage 1 o 2 non è solo uno sfizio ma uno sfizio pericoloso. Partire da stage 3 è l'unica scelta ufficiale.

----------

## HoX

La seconda senza ombra di dubbio....

se non ricordo male per avere l'equivalente di uno stage1/2 sarebbe sufficiente (dopo aver fatto lo stage 3) lanciare un bel emerge -e world e sei allo stesso punto.

----------

## lavish

http://www.gentoo.org/news/it/gwn/20051114-newsletter.xml

Ne abbiamo gia' parlato nmila volte, ma visto che non esistono thread con titoli esplicativi come questo, non eseguo il merge.

Ciao!

----------

## djinnZ

semplificando molto l'installazione dallo stage1 si può riassumere in questa sequenza:

```
cd /mnt/gentoo; tar -xjf /vattelappesca/stage1-quelcheè.tgz

nano -w /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf ; ln -s /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/vattelappesca /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.profile #prima configurazione

chroot /mnt/gentoo

emerge --sync

cd /usr/portage ; scripts/bootstrap.sh

emerge -NDu system

emerge qualcosa-sources syslog-ng lilo profuse gentoolkit etc.

profuse

#aggiustature varie

emerge -NDu world

emerge kde/gnome

emerge quelchetipare

emerge -NDu world

revdep-rebuild
```

la sequenza:

```
cd /mnt/gentoo; tar -xjf /vattelappesca/stage3-quelcheè.tgz

chroot /mnt/gentoo

nano -w /etc/make.conf ; ln -s /usr/portage/vattelappesca /etc/make.profile #prima configurazione

emerge --sync

emerge -eNDu system

emerge qualcosa-sources syslog-ng lilo profuse gentoolkit etc.

profuse

#aggiustature varie

emerge -NDu world

emerge kde/gnome

emerge quelchetipare

emerge -NDu world

revdep-rebuild
```

ti porta via lo stesso tempo ed il risultato è identico (la differenza sta nel -eNDu system), l'unica cosa che manca sono le bestemmie se il bootstrap si incasina ed i file di supporto (tipo /sbin/fix_libtool.sh) che possono mancare o non essere aggiornati.

Il -e ti serve per essere sicuro che vengano ricompilati tutti i pacchetti di system invece che solo quelli da aggiornare con le CFLAG che hai modificato, che poi sarebbe la differenza tra stage1 e stage3.

Non mi pare che ci sia altro da aggiungere. Usa lo stage3.

@mods: mi pare più che sarebbe il caso di fare il merge al contrario (e mettere in evidenza questo ed un tread sul cambio di chost) ma non so se ne vale la pena.

----------

## lumumba

ciao a tutti,

non per guastare le feste a nessuno ....

volevo ricordarvi che se andate sul blog di Daniel Robbins potete trovare degli stage 1, 2 e 3 fatti molto bene.

Io vi dico per mia esperienza personale che lo stage3 per Athlon Xp è ottimo!

Ciao a tutti

Michele

----------

## Onip

@lumumba

rimane il fatto che comunque, ufficialmente, l'unico stage da cui partire per l'installazione è il 3. Gli altri non sono più supportati da tempo e se si incorre in problemi l'unico posto sensato in cui chiedere aiuto rimane il blog di drobbins...

----------

## lumumba

@onip

Ovvio quanto detto!

Era solo per farlo conoscere a chi non lo conoscesse.

Quindi sono tutti avvertiti. Usatelo se volete quanto volete ma tutto ciò è a vostro rischio e pericolo!

----------

